# Jetter training



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am the Op, and I have a question. I don't own a jetter,and I have seen the hoses wrecked. I assume that jetters, with training are capable of doing more than I can imagine , is this true ? Is training available?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a legit question removed from all the other bullshit. Reply about it or don't reply. We are DONE with personal attacks. Thanks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes training is available.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the health dept might have some info, give them a ring, keep us posted.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Many of the bigger companies like Harben or US Jetting give free training when you buy the jetter but you're spending 40k. Smaller companies like ridgid and general have the distributor rep rep give training but it's more of a familarization. Trade shows always have training and spartan sells a book for draincleaning that has a great jetter section.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A jetter and training are going to be my next investment. I have a good understanding of drains, but I have seen guys tear up a lot of hoses. I figure it is from not knowing exactly how to use the unit. may not be a trailer unit, there is usually a water source available.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

US Jetting has an excellent course which I believe Song Dog Recently attended.
I went quite some time ago and I'm not up to date on what their current curriculum is.

Jetters are pretty amazing and open up a lot of possibilities that are difficult tasks with just a snake. Good training makes a difference!

Check with Protech for some excellent videos of descaling a cast iron pipe.

One thing for sure Jetting is good money!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I went to US site. Quite interesting.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Let me ask this, first, Will a jetter work well on roots, 2nd, I have a truck with a utility bed that I use just to pull my excavator. Would it be feasible to get a gas jetter and hose reels, leave it in the truck and work it that way?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing: Size Matters! :laughing:

Put a skid mount on the truck...

Yes a Jetter can cut roots...

Before





After


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Let me ask this, first, Will a jetter work well on roots, 2nd, I have a truck with a utility bed that I use just to pull my excavator. Would it be feasible to get a gas jetter and hose reels, leave it in the truck and work it that way?


I have a skid mount in one of my 1/2 ton service trucks along with a 120 gal Polly water tank. As a matter of fact it`s the truck on my website. We pull trailers with the truck all the time. I just fill the tank when we get to the job site.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll try and answer any questions that you have.

Fire away.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in the same boat you are in Rambo. I have no jetter training or experience either. I wonder sometimes, when im lying in bed, how you could jet a kitchen sink line from the vent, without it backfiring out of the sink all over the floor. I wonder If i would use it much. I have had to call a jetter out to a job of mine, twice. I watch the guy use it, on mains outside only. Self feeding, he just guides in on through.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Answer: cap the trap adapter using an expansion plug.

From there you can go 1 of a few ways.

1. send a 5/8" cable down the line from the roof to the main cleanout. Duct tape the jetter nozzle to the cable and tow the jetter hose up the line to the roof vent. Cut the tape off and fire up the jetter. Slowly go down the line sweeping back and forth so as to not get stuck.

Not the best way but it does work most of the time.

2. Jet directly from the vent or wall cleanout going down stream. Use a penetrator nozzle (1 jet aimed forward) first. Then go back down with a de-greaser nozzle (3 jets aimed forward in a cone pattern).

The downside with this method is that you will get all kinds of sludge backup out of the cleanout or roof vent. This is OK in some situations though.

3. If the main cleanout is close to the kitchen line, you can send the jetter up from there and navigate thru the wyes and combos using a seesnake to steer the jetter.

This is by far the best way in terms of cleaning performance and safety but takes some skill and practice.

Jetting can be very profitable work but it is hard work and you can very easily flood someone’s property if you don't think things thru.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I'm in the same boat you are in Rambo. I have no jetter training or experience either. I wonder sometimes, when im lying in bed, how you could jet a kitchen sink line from the vent, without it backfiring out of the sink all over the floor. I wonder If i would use it much. I have had to call a jetter out to a job of mine, twice. I watch the guy use it, on mains outside only. Self feeding, he just guides in on through.


This is where the archaic codes we use here become your advantage, most single family homes in Chicago have a grease basin for the kitchen sink and laundry waste, go outside, pop the cover on the basin, and jet it backwards. Not only do you get the line clean, you pull all of the built up grease into the basin where it belongs, instead of sending it into the city main.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I jet 20% of the residential side sewer lines we do. I almost always send my snake in first to get the line flowing, then camera the line to mark my bad spots and their measurement in the line. Then I go in with my skid jetter 10GPM 3000psi. I have the camera 10 feet back from the jetter nozzle and move it up to see my progress on the joint (roots) When I am satisfied with the result I use a flusher nozzle to flush the line. If I did a lot of roots I contact the city and have them come flush the roots from the city sewer line. I use a warthog 3/8 nozzle and the Ridgid Root Ranger for tough roots. I also have a small jetter 2.5gpm 2200 psi for inside work on kitchen lines. You have to get a system down for doing these because of the water that comes back (series of buckets and know your machine) Some people Ace Sewer for instance Jet almost every inside line they do but this takes lots of practice.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cuda said:


> I jet 20% of the residential side sewer lines we do. I almost always send my snake in first to get the line flowing, then camera the line to mark my bad spots and their measurement in the line. Then I go in with my skid jetter 10GPM 3000psi. I have the camera 10 feet back from the jetter nozzle and move it up to see my progress on the joint (roots) When I am satisfied with the result I use a flusher nozzle to flush the line. If I did a lot of roots I contact the city and have them come flush the roots from the city sewer line. I use a warthog 3/8 nozzle and the Ridgid Root Ranger for tough roots. I also have a small jetter 2.5gpm 2200 psi for inside work on kitchen lines. You have to get a system down for doing these because of the water that comes back (series of buckets and know your machine) Some people Ace Sewer for instance Jet almost every inside line they do but this takes lots of practice.


Is jetting a up sell, verses unstopping the line? Do some want to just get it going as cheap as possible?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes some people only have enough or only want to spend the min. While others once they see the sewer condition will opt for renewing the line. We also use Rootx after jetting and give it a warranty of 1 year on roots, not misuse or bellies etc. But I stand behind my work to keep the poeple happy anyway. I can usually tell if I am being scammed by a slum lord. Jetting doesn't fix a bad line but will remove all the roots and a lot of the grease etc. Combined with rootx they have a line they can count on. We then schedule a year time to come back but since we started using the rootx it seems we need to make it 1.5 years maybe 2 as a cycle to come back but it goes on a line by line basis some are real bad. Most of the lines we do are 100 years old


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

One more thing as to the training Question, it is like snaking you learn it as you do it. For instance I think anyone considering jetting should own a sewer camera. 1 to see what you need to clean and 2 to save you when it gets stuck:whistling2: I once was doing a SS 6" line some roots but mostly sand, I had done 150 ft of the line all was good only had to do 20 more feet when it got stuck! And I mean stuck! I had to send in a camera to see why...well there was a major separation that was larger than my warthog and the nozzle found it and dug in trying to dig to china. I sent in my snake with a wide C cutter (not spinning just pushing) then using the camera I was able to pop the warthog up out of the separation and pull all 3 out. Without the camera it would have been a dig up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cuda said:


> One more thing as to the training Question, it is like snaking you learn it as you do it. For instance I think anyone considering jetting should own a sewer camera. 1 to see what you need to clean and 2 to save you when it gets stuck:whistling2: I once was doing a SS 6" line some roots but mostly sand, I had done 150 ft of the line all was good only had to do 20 more feet when it got stuck! And I mean stuck! I had to send in a camera to see why...well there was a major separation that was larger than my warthog and the nozzle found it and dug in trying to dig to china. I sent in my snake with a wide C cutter (not spinning just pushing) then using the camera I was able to pop the warthog up out of the separation and pull all 3 out. Without the camera it would have been a dig up.


I did that last Thurs. 3/8 cable under the sink to track out a 2" line. I found the bad fitting when I buried my head in the mud. I was sure relieved to get it out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Is jetting a up sell, verses unstopping the line? Do some want to just get it going as cheap as possible?


To some degree yes it is an upsell...

I see it more as a tool to get those lines that are really tough to get.
I probably work way to hard on some lines that have heavy roots with the snake. Just because i really want to get it.

But when I'm finding a big ol root ball and I've got 95' of my 100' cable out and I just know that if I keep on pushing I'll flip the cable in the drum...

or, 

I get that main line at "The House of Louie Chop Suey" all loaded with grease.

or,

Outside drains all full of dirt and organic debris.

It's a jet job! :thumbup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Any plumber looking to add a jetter, I don't mean run out and buy a trailer jetter I mean go get a 3000 psi 5 GPM Pressure Washer off Craigslist (cat pump or general) Then pick up a Ridgid Root Ranger nozzle and some jetter hose a hand reel and foot valve. You now have an entry level jetter that can do roots. You can add some smaller line 1/4" and some small jetter heads and do sink and floor drains. If business picks up you can move to a bigger unit if needed. Upstart costs $600 used nice PW, $200 jetter hose 3/8",$300 root ranger, $150 hose reel, $200 foot valve (or use PW gun little more work) Total A little under $1500 and you can use it as a PW also for other things.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The problem with small equipment is you will keep on finding your self at jobs that are just i little too big for what you have... Which is really where you are when you only have the cable for clearing drains...

I like having the ability to wind that jetter up to 4000-psi and blow out 18 gallons a minute to shred those roots to pieces and slide the chunks of grease that look like a dead carp down the line....

Its good for production....:thumbup:

Yea we still on occasion get a call that we pass on to the big boys...

But not very often! :thumbup:

And to invest in even larger equipment for the few we can't handle wouldn't be worth the cost of the big rig.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree kinda:
The system I just described is the same specs as General and Ridgid sell as cart Jetters and they have sold lots of them at a much higher cost then what I listed as an entry level system. The Root Ranger is a 0 Degree nozzle that will rip wood so it is matched to the pump specs. It will not need a recovery tank as it is only 5 GPM so it can be put in a van. This will allow the beginner to learn jetting and see if they can market it into their current business.
But yes it is smaller and GPM is king so it would not be as good as the specs Redwood has listed as their shop jetter. But it will cut roots but be slower but do a better job then a snake can in terms of the roots being removed.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I know where I can pick up a PW cheap from a pawn shop, shooting buddy. I could just play with that for awhile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I know where I can pick up a PW cheap from a pawn shop, shooting buddy. I could just play with that for awhile.


Be careful with pressure washers.
Some are a lot lower pressure an gpm than even the equipment Cuda was talking about.

I would consider those to be a minimum.

Bare minimum!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If it is a 3000 PSI @ 5 GPM for a $100.00 it might be worth messing with?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> If it is a 3000 PSI @ 5 GPM for a $100.00 it might be worth messing with?


Oh Ya!:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll see what it is tomorrow, and you guys can tell me what it will do.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

When I say Pressure washer I don't mean the HD or Lowes little junkers, they have high PSI but low GPM 2.5 or 3. I would accept a nice 3500-4000 psi 4gpm unit as the min. 4GPM seems to be the standard painters roof cleaners PW these days. Once you get over 8 GPM the price on pumps goes thru the roof. I also prefer the belt driven PW's Quality units by MTM or Landa or Simpson. 13hp Honda is what your looking for. If you ever see a 18HP or 24HP PW at a good price snatch it up they make great skid jetters.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

been there, it sucks



Cuda said:


> One more thing as to the training Question, it is like snaking you learn it as you do it. For instance I think anyone considering jetting should own a sewer camera. 1 to see what you need to clean and 2 to save you when it gets stuck:whistling2: I once was doing a SS 6" line some roots but mostly sand, I had done 150 ft of the line all was good only had to do 20 more feet when it got stuck! And I mean stuck! I had to send in a camera to see why...well there was a major separation that was larger than my warthog and the nozzle found it and dug in trying to dig to china. I sent in my snake with a wide C cutter (not spinning just pushing) then using the camera I was able to pop the warthog up out of the separation and pull all 3 out. Without the camera it would have been a dig up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I'll see what it is tomorrow, and you guys can tell me what it will do.


Didn't get a chance to look today. Dealing with a CI line with the flow line gone. Looks like 2' more to possible "good" line.

Needed jetter!, but I was able to wash it enough to see.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Protech said:


> Answer: cap the trap adapter using an expansion plug.
> 
> From there you can go 1 of a few ways.
> On
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet rig bill!

Heck, you could even put an ejector pump in the bucket so you could jet continuously with have to stop and dump.

This is why I love this site!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Could one hook up 2-3 3800psi/4gpm pressure washers in parallel to get 3800psi at 10-12 gpm???

My gears are turning.......

Wait, wouldn't it be almost impossible to start the other units once the first one was started due to all that pressure on the pump and consequently the engine?



Cuda said:


> When I say Pressure washer I don't mean the HD or Lowes little junkers, they have high PSI but low GPM 2.5 or 3. I would accept a nice 3500-4000 psi 4gpm unit as the min. 4GPM seems to be the standard painters roof cleaners PW these days. Once you get over 8 GPM the price on pumps goes thru the roof. I also prefer the belt driven PW's Quality units by MTM or Landa or Simpson. 13hp Honda is what your looking for. If you ever see a 18HP or 24HP PW at a good price snatch it up they make great skid jetters.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes you can hook up PW's in sets as long as the pressure is the SAME, GPM don't matter so a 4 and a 5 can go together. the only exception is the Unloaders must be the positive style meaning when you pull the trigger it instantly blasts! The other style of unloader gradually brings up the pressure as you pull the trigger, the only way you can use those style you have to buy some special sharing valve. But the passive unloaders are rare most PW have the positive style and you are good to go. But anything over 5 GPM usually needs a water tank but maybe not big some guys just have 50 gallon drums as there reserve tank.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, I attended the Better Jetter class. I have ran a jetters before but wanted to get more on the how to market it and learned a few things along the way. If they had it again in my area, would sign up again. If I had a jetter, probably wouldn't offer cabling. Some instances you have to cable but I would push the jetter over all.
I have found that the USJ guys are a great group of guys. You will get hands on training with their unit if you buy one and they deliver:thumbsup:
They even showed different ways to get prev. main. contracts with restuarants. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

